# Last Halloween



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Was a rare one indeed for Denver....the temps were in the 70's and it fell on a Friday!
I did my most elaborate decor since moving to this 'hood' and expected a fair turn-out. The year before, I only had 6 TOTers, but figured word would get around. Last year, despite the warm and being on a Friday....I had 2...

I live near the top of a hill where there is nothing but open space, so I figured that some would not venture here...but dang.

This year...I am only gonna put up some lights and see what happens

So...anyone else have a lousy turn out that makes you not want to put forth the time and energy?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That would be a huge let down for us. Admittedly, we decorate/do a haunt because of the TOT numbers, that have grown by leaps and bounds over the last few years. We had over 600 last year and this year being a Saturday, we're planing on 700-800 visitors. Granted we live in a city neighborhood, so there are a lot of families to draw from. I can see why you'd be disappointed, and I agree, I wouldn't go to all the trouble if our numbers were low.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

We had 12 TOT's last year - and that was with an article in our local paper. We don't have many neighbors and live out of the way. We decorate because it's our thing - we enjoy making the props and learning and trying new things. It's fun for us whether or not the TOT's come or not. We hope that we'll get more and more every year - but if not, we won't be discouraged.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

You can boost attendance by posting flyers, giving flyers to the schools to hand out, and using any local kids to spread the news. Post some signs at major cross roads in your area, with a few smaller signs closer to the house that say "this way".


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Host a Halloween party, put out flyers, offer to help with someone else's haunt.

Can't imagine not doing something for Halloween now.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Don't worry.
I will do.....something this Halloween....(Enter evil laugh here)


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am lucky as I got about 35-50 TOTs last year, which is enough for me. I dont do the actual walk-thru haunt, just the walk by decor, and stuff to spook the TOTers. Also, the whole neighborhood knows my house due to my outlandish halloween decor. My house is refered to as the Halloween house,( which is pretty good recognition as far as I am concerned) and all the kids have to come by for treats. Of course, I am pretty generous in that department, so they keep wanting to come back. If I only got one or two with little recognition, it would be a bummer, but as was already stated, it is my hobby. I really do it for me.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I think no matter were you live you can build on your haunt and keep doing what you love and set up your yard haunt. As time goes on you can get them to come if you keep on with it and dont let the lack of tots get you down. If you love the season as long as your house looks great then thats what counts. Give it some time and see what happens this year. Yeah sometimes the location can be tricky I can see your point there but give it time if possible. Good luck!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I can see why you're bummed out. Like many others, I too decorate because Mrs. Doc and I enjoy it. However, I'd be lieing if I said I didn't enjoy the reaction from the 1500+/- TOTs we get.

Maybe you could team up with a house in a more populated area.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a shame Jack, but don't despair!

I lived in England for eight years. The first year, I decorated, had candy ready and nobody came tot'ing. The next year, I still decorated and about 4 of the kids kids in the village came. 

I decorated every year. Some years I had an adult party, a kid party or both. The people in the village grew to expect it and kids came around. It was never huge numbers like here, but it was worth it. 

When we moved in 2004, several neighbors/villagers said "Oh no! What are we going to do now on Halloween?!"


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is a shame jack,but dont despair or give up. Do it because you love it. I would definately try to advertise some if i were you.The flyer and posters idea is a good one.I am very lucky in the fact that i get hundreds of people, but i have been doing it for 20 plus years now and in the same location so i have a pretty good repeat following.


----------

